# Logic Pro X - 10.4.3 released



## Blake Ewing (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's the changelog...

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## resound (Dec 6, 2018)

Hope this fixes all the crashes...


----------



## richhickey (Dec 6, 2018)

"There are now preferences to filter MIDI data on a port-by-port basis."

Finally! Now we can use IAC w/o resorting to the environment to avoid feedback loops! And let other apps use some of the ports. And basically do stuff other DAWs let us do long ago  Hurrah!


----------



## studiostuff (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyone else having an update problem to Logic Pro X 10.4.3 ?

I'm running Mac OS High Sierra 10.3.6. App Store does not include(or count) the Logic Pro X 10.4.3, nor the Garage Band 10.3.2 updates in the update counter at the top of the App Store window. (As in a general overview as to how many updates are available, at a glance.)

However, the updates appear in the list below and both includes the "update" button. When the button to update is selected, I get the spinning wheel at the upper left hand side of the App Store window. Same thing for both Logic and GB. I've let them spin for quite a while, but no update progress bar appears...

Performed some other updates today and they progressed successfully in the normal manner... ???

This is not a major issue, as this update is a minor update. Just curious if I'm the only one...


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2018)

studiostuff said:


> Anyone else having an update problem to Logic Pro X 10.3.4 ?
> 
> I'm running Mac OS High Sierra 10.3.6. App Store does not show the Logic Pro X 10.3.4, nor the Garage Band 10.3.2 updates in the update counter at the top of the App Store window. (As in a general overview as to how many updates are available, at a glance.)
> 
> ...



just updated on my high sierra hackintosh. logic pro x was shown for me in the app store.


----------



## studiostuff (Dec 6, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> just updated on my high sierra hackintosh. logic pro x was shown for me in the app store.



Did you successfully update to 10.4.3
...?

I am offered the update. It is not updating.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2018)

studiostuff said:


> And your OS...? Did you successfully update to 10.3.4...?



i wrote its my "high sierra" machine? 10.13.6 ofcourse.

but on mojave its showing for me aswell.


----------



## studiostuff (Dec 6, 2018)

Did you successfully update to Logic Pro 10.4.3... I'm guessing not...


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2018)

studiostuff said:


> Did you successfully update to Logic Pro 10.4.3... I'm guessing not...



i did.


----------



## studiostuff (Dec 6, 2018)

Wonder what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 6, 2018)

https://ibb.co/cFw64Mp

not sure. i did it as always through the appstore. no problems for me.

there is also a new security update, but i didnt install that one yet.


----------



## studiostuff (Dec 6, 2018)

I did several updates through the App Store today. No problem. 

Must be a karmic thing. I'll try to be nicer to everyone tomorrow and see if that fixes the issue...


----------



## studiostuff (Dec 6, 2018)

Solution: When the number of updates in the icon at the top of the App Store window is different than the number of downloads in the list below, clicking on the icon at the top causes the App Store to reset and look at the number of d'loads you have available. 

How come I didn't know that...???


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 6, 2018)

I did successfully update on Mojave 10.4.3!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 6, 2018)

From the little time I have had it open, and testing, I notice a performance and recourses improvement. I have loaded my test project with 100 instances of Kontakt6 @ 48-24 256buffer

There is next to no read-out coming from the CPU/HD meter... and also since I have my multi-threading mode on Playback & Live Tracks I notice the thread distribution across my cores is balanced well 

NB: Since it is there to see, you will also notice how hungry and energy inefficient Cubase Pro is on macOS :/
This being v10 is even better than CP9/9.5 was!


----------



## vewilya (Dec 7, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> From the little time I have had it open, and testing, I notice a performance and recourses improvement. I have loaded my test project with 100 instances of Kontakt6 @ 48-24 256buffer
> 
> There is next to no read-out coming from the CPU/HD meter... and also since I have my multi-threading mode on Playback & Live Tracks I notice the thread distribution across my cores is balanced well
> 
> ...


Interesting. How is Kontakt 6 vs Kontakt 5 behaving in Logic??


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 7, 2018)

vewilya said:


> Interesting. How is Kontakt 6 vs Kontakt 5 behaving in Logic??


I have noticed some performance improvements using K6 and also less load when using 100 instances of K6 vs K5.8.1

But the man to ask about that here would really be our legendary @EvilDragon

...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2018)

...who doesn't use Logic.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 7, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> ...who doesn't use Logic.


Fair point, but I was referring to the Kontakt5 vs 6 user experience results


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't notice much difference in performance on my machine (obviously new FX and wavetable engine do impart more CPU, but that's about it).


----------



## A.G (Dec 7, 2018)

richhickey said:


> "There are now preferences to filter MIDI data on a port-by-port basis."


Nice feature, thanks Apple!
It is a sort of 50% "rebirth" development which existed in the Logic former versions for Windows, as far as I remember. You could modify the system *Win.ini *file which offered all Logic MIDI Input/Output Ports.
It is a good idea if Apple will implement another preference for the "Output" Ports. I clearly remember that we could disable some 3rd party MIDI drivers/instruments in the *Win.ini *-> Logic MIDI Outputs file which crashed the application, or could modify these settings for some extra MIDI needs.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm glad this works as expected again...

The Goto Position key command is again executed after pressing Return once.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Dec 10, 2018)

I updated to 10.4.3 and it fixed the annoying "automation-lane switching when editing notes in piano-roll view" problem that happened with version 10.4.2! This bug only seemed to affect some users, but it had been driving me nuts. Made my day!


----------



## yousuf (Dec 12, 2018)

Hopefully they bring the chord track back from 9


----------



## clisma (Dec 12, 2018)

Anybody notice a peculiar occurrence whereby a whole region, or single notes contained therein, are transposed down/up by an octave? I’ve found this happening with MODO Bass and Sample Modeling. Can’t rule out session corruption just yet, but it’s a strange thing I’ve never come across before!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have loaded my test project with 100 instances of Kontakt6 @ 48-24 256buffer
> 
> There is next to no read-out coming from the CPU/HD meter... and also since I have my multi-threading mode on Playback & Live Tracks I notice the thread distribution across my cores is balanced well
> 
> ...



Just loading empty instances of Kontakt doesn't affect Logic's CPU use. I don't know whether it does if you load them with instruments that use gnarly scripts...

...actually, empty Kontakts don't sound very good.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 15, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Just loading empty instances of Kontakt doesn't affect Logic's CPU use. I don't know whether it does if you load them with instruments that use gnarly scripts...
> 
> ...actually, empty Kontakts don't sound very good.


I have loaded them all with instruments now and you can still see that the performance difference in CPU Usage and Energy Load is substantial between the two DAWs:

01-010 - CB Trumpet Ens Arts and Legato
11-020 - 8D Century Cellos
21-030 - SF Studio Orchestra+High Strings (stereo)
31-040 - 8D Jenifer Arcs
41-050 - AS Tina Guo Legato
51-060 - 8D Laurie Sustains
61-070 - 8D Francesca Songs
71-080 - 8D Claire Flutes Arcs
81-090 - SF ASS Violin
91-100 - CB Descant Horn Ens Arts and Legato


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 18, 2018)

is there a way to rearranging aux/bus tracks in Logic Mixer without creating unwanted tracks/stack folder?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2018)

hdsmile said:


> is there a way to rearranging aux/bus tracks in Logic Mixer without creating unwanted tracks/stack folder?



Are you just talking about packing a folder instead of creating a Track Stack?

Could you possibly try explaining your question in different words?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have loaded them all with instruments now and you can still see that the performance difference in CPU Usage and Energy Load is substantial between the two DAWs:



The CPU usage with my full template loaded and the transport stopped is pretty minimal in Logic.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 18, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The CPU usage with my full template loaded and the transport stopped is pretty minimal in Logic.


Even more efficient than mine 

Have you noticed any improvements in load being on Mojave?
I have it installed but cannot move to it yet because I am having a weird issue with drives ejecting and I am disappointed that Apple once again removed something they added supported for only months ago (DP Daisy-chaining on 3rd party displays) now gone again in Mojave... ugh Apple


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Even more efficient than mine
> 
> Have you noticed any improvements in load being on Mojave?
> I have it installed but cannot move to it yet because I am having a weird issue with drives ejecting and I am disappointed that Apple once again removed something they added supported for only months ago (DP Daisy-chaining on 3rd party displays) now gone again in Mojave... ugh Apple



I didn’t compare Mojave to previous versions, but I do like Mojave in general. The black look is cool just for a change.


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 18, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Could you possibly try explaining your question in different words?


So, simple move and change place between tracks. Well, it seemed there's the only *this way* to do it, but it doesn't satisfy me:(


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 18, 2018)

Do you mean arranging the order of the tracks in the Mixer window without having to create or move anything in the Main window? Logic users have been asking for that for ages.


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 18, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Do you mean arranging the order of the tracks in the Mixer window without having to create or move anything in the Main window? Logic users have been asking for that for ages.


wow exactly, how did you find out?!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2018)

You can create your own mixer in the Environment using the old Channel Strip objects. I believe the only things missing from them are groups and the new sends on faders feature.

The mixer in the Main window has some additional conveniences (like showing only used tracks), but you can't configure it the way you can the other one.


----------

